

Ask HN: successful career, but want to get an undergrad degree.. what program? - sortuniq

Hi,<p>I have a successful career in IT and not having an undergrad degree has never been an issue for me.<p>However, I'd really like to earn a degree.. it's a goal of mine.<p>I am looking for a program where I will actually learn new things.  Something tech related would be ideal, but I am open to other things if they are interesting to me.<p>I'm in the Boston area, and I'm open to both online courses as well as attending in person.  I'd actually like the ability to be able to take some courses in person, when possible.<p>I did attend Northeastern's CPS program &#60;http://cps.neu.edu&#62; but honestly I didn't find anything challenging or interesting about what they offered.  Truthfully, that is the reason why I never obtained a degree previously.  I always felt that I could learn more myself.  Yet, it is a goal that I want to achieve - but I don't want to achieve it just to do it, I want to actually get something out of it and enjoy it.<p>Any suggestions on programs to look at?  I need something that will allow me to continue working as I take courses.<p>Thanks in advance for your suggestions.
======
jamn
You've probably seen this already, but have you considered the Harvard
Extension School? I don't know the details, but I do know the extension school
offers some classes taught by the same professors that teach regular Harvard
classes.

An example of these classes is Prof. Michael Mitzenmacher's algorithm's class,
which is both challenging and fun. I think the class is offered online and
maybe in person during the summer.
([http://www.extension.harvard.edu/2010-11/courses/21462.jsp?c...](http://www.extension.harvard.edu/2010-11/courses/21462.jsp?caller=dce)
)

~~~
sortuniq
Yeah I am aware of the Harvard Extension school. They require an on-campus
course up front but it would be a big pain for me to go to Cambridge for that.
Not to mention it is a writing course which is something I have already done
elsewhere.

------
michaelpinto
What's your true passion? That's what you should study!

